# 5g buckets



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know Allen had mentioned being able to get 5g buckets from work and I think Jim can also get them on occasion. Is there anyone else with access to 5g food grade buckets in the club?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have access, but I would love to get a couple!


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

The buckets I can get now had hot peppers in them.Will that be ok for the fish if they are cleaned out.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I don't have access, but I would love to get a couple!


me too  planning a major rescape this winter I'm gonna need all the storage like that I can get.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

allen said:


> The buckets I can get now had hot peppers in them.Will that be ok for the fish if they are cleaned out.


I have no idea how they will do with fish but I assume given a thorough rinse they would be fine. I don't plan on using mine for storing water and I don't think plants will have any issues with residuals in the buckets.


----------

